

NoSQL: The Dawn of Polyglot Persistence - smanek
http://codemonkeyism.com/nosql-polyglott-persistence/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+stephansblog+%28Code+Monkeyism+|+Stephans+Bhttp://codemonkeyism.com/nosql-polyglott-persistence/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1060001>

Found using SearchYC: <http://searchyc.com/polyglot>

It would've been found by this idea:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1012215>

